# RecipeDB - OZ Galaxy Pale Ale



## Dazza_devil (29/11/09)

OZ Galaxy Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes added 1kg dextrose @ day 2, Cultured 2 litre Coopers Yeast starter pitched @ 20 degrees C and fermented @ 19 degrees , Hops were Galaxy, bulk primed with 170g dex. F.G. was 1.009   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg Weyermann Carared    0.15 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.1 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)     2 kg Generic DME - Light    1 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 20mins)    15 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 24.8 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 13 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## Dazza_devil (12/12/09)

I drank 13 LCPA stubbies full of this in one session when it was only 4 weeks old.


----------



## Flash_DG (12/12/09)

you got PoR as the hops in your recipe...


----------



## Dazza_devil (12/12/09)

It's in the Brewers Notes.


----------



## Dazza_devil (19/6/10)

I drank the last bottle that I had saved of this last night and could not possibly improve on it in any way.
Still full of vibrant passionfruity goodness of which I wish I had saved the entire batch instead of one bottle. Really impressed with the bitterness that Galaxy has given this after around 6-7 months, quite smooth.


----------

